# The Ad Man's rogue trader: Order of the Crimson Dawn



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to my second progress thread!!

This thread is all about me building the forces of Rogue Trader: Captain Haaken Rackam.

This crew of rag tag individuals do not follow the Imperial creed and hence allow all manner of aliens and sub humans to enter their ranks. Such behaviour is seriously frowned upon by the Inqusition, luckily Haaken's family inheritence is a Warrent of Trade dated back so far it is signed by the Emperor himself.

In the eyes of the Imperium the family has fallen from grace and withering, when in actuality the fleet of this Rogue Trader is stronger than ever, acting as a large mercanary force lending aid to worlds willing to pay, be they Imperial, Tau owned or even helping the Eldar(although that was only once and they were in a real bad way, considering how much it pained them to request the assistance of a Mon-Keigh).



Through out this project log i'll be keeping a running total of how much this has cost me and how many points i have acumulated. (so i can cry, and you can laugh. Also money will be added when i recieve models, not when i purchase them)

For the rules I will be using the Grey Knight codex, more spacificaly the Coteaz henchmen spam build (tho what I put in will be down to whatever I think of that I feel is cool, not a spacific net list).

So, on with the project!! 

The first warrior to join us is Constantine Marcellus. An Afriel Strain warrior, geneticaly designed to be the best of the best, these men were brilliant soldiers, however they seemed to be plagued by bad luck after missions. The bouts of bad luck has developed a sense of 'gallows humor' in Constantine, his favorate phrase being 'Whats the worst that could happen?)









Our second crew member is, Baldur. A very rough man, often prefering brute force as a method of attack over more indirect means. Found upon a feral world the man is a genius, having learnt Low Gothic in a matter of months. He is also known amongst the crew as a talented gunsmith, having performed some sort of work on most of the crew's weapons. Crew members make sure to pay the man on time for his services as he is not someone you want to get in a mood.










total money spent: £0.00 (these 2 were made from bits i already owned)
total points gathered: 28pts

Thankyou for reading this first post, please leave comments and (CONSTRUCTIVE)critisism. It is all very much appriciated.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This is looking like a great start, i'm looking forwards to seeing how it developes. Are you plannign on adding a little bit of fluff for every single character? If so bravo, it's nice to see even the grunts getting some limlight now and then.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

indeed i am, its another challenge for me, since ive never attepmted something like this before.

also, each model will have their unit type painted on the back half of their base, as well as their name on the bottom.

im also crawling through ebay to find old models i like, as i want to shoehorn some gw history in here


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like the idea and it's looking good so far. I'll be following this.

Rev


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thankyou for the kind words and rep, good user 

i'll have more to upload tomorow


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

So, as promised. MOAR MODELS!! 

We kick off tonight with Major Jarken. As you can guess, once a soldier of the imperial guard, he was a hero of a campain to free a system of the taint of chaos. Upon returning home he found the forces of the Inqusition waiting for him and his regement, fearing the taint of Chaos had followed them back. It is at this time Capt. Rackam presented the Major with the option to defect and essentaly save his regement. Though many years have passed and Jarken is a wanted man, he has never relinquished the title of major, nor his medals, as he feels that abandoning these would be like abaondoning the many men he lost on his last crusade under the service of the Imperium










Here I will write how the Captian met all of these creatures currently on his ship as i dont want to write it a number of times 

While resupplying and trading with some members of the T'au water caste a small, oddly shaped ship jumped from the warp and smashed into the one of the hangar bays of the flag ship ofthe Order of the Crimson Dawn. Out from this now wreckage spewed a large family of Jokaro. From here they run ammok, stealing weapons and bits of machinary, to this day that entire hanger belongs to 20 or so Jokearo, much to the irritation of the on board mechanicus members, who to this day have a constant guard over their store rooms, lest these xenos monkeys defile ALL of the machine spirits on the ship. Infact, it is not an uncommon sight to see a techpreist and jokearo having a tug of war over a bolter or other valuable weapon.










Last update of the night now.

#28993 was found while looting an abandoned hive city. It was first spotted slowly walking in circles, sinking ever deeper in to a bog due to one leg being nothing more than a ceremite bar. having been salvaged, and fitted with a multimelta it appears to function very well, considering it's original condition. However one parculiar quirk this bio machine holds is that every diagnostic report it gives contains a very detailed description of "pain" in all the diodes down it's left side.










finaly, a preview of a w.i.p crusader 









points ammased: 103 (including the w.i.p crusader)
money spent: £12.50 (various bits from sites and the jokearo)


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

That servitor doesn't happen to be called Marvin does he?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> That servitor doesn't happen to be called Marvin does he?


a winner is you!

he might be, all we know of his past is his serial number


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Ethil-Ir joined the crew while Jack's grandfather was in command of the fleet, he was found, along with 3 other eldar hauled up in the wreckage of their ship, beseiged on all sides by a green skin horde, they thought it better to join him than to be butchered by the thugish Orks. Now, 80 years later and the 2 eldar left continue to serve the family, often as advisors as well as warriors.










there is actualy alot of gold detailing on the red armour (you cans see bits on the sheild) but it diddnt show in the photos 

this has to be one of my favorate models so far


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

quick update, ive just recieved 3 models in the post, a rogue trader era harlequin, an arbite champion(has an eagle on his noggin) and another model 

total points gathered: 306
total spent: £33.22


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, its tu-fer-wun day on this-here project log. without further delay, i present to you lovely people two more crew members: Var'Carr and Kir'Uk

These two are just a couple of around 20 Tau and Kroot that seeked out The Order after hearing stories of their ventures into the unknown and the perks of being a mercenary. These aspiring pirates had recently begun to feel uncertain about the cause that is 'The Greater Good'. They understand what the Tau are trying to do, but feel they are going about it in the wrong way. Unfortunately as none of them are from the Etherial caste their word holds little weight to it under current Tau society.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work on the models, +rep

You may want to hit them with dullcoate though because they're looking a bit shiny.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Nice work on the models, +rep
> 
> You may want to hit them with dullcoate though because they're looking a bit shiny.


cheers for the rep man 

the models really arent that shiney, its just that the only way macro seems to work on my camera is if it has the flash on, hence the extreme shadows behind the models.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Whats this? Another update? I bet you are all asking yourselves 'Adam, surely you have a life?'

The answer is no! Infact I dont, well not until I go back to stafford and to uni where all my friends are (so expect such regular updates to taper off slightly after the 9th September).

So, today we bring you one of the youngest members of the crew, a young lad, only 18 years of age. Arron Tullus was the son of an Arbite Grand Marshal in a hive city on a forge world. Having lived his entire life on the upper floors of his hive city he was fairly happy and content with life, until the city was taken utterly by surprise by a Genestealer Cult. Having seen filthy cultists explode through his family's estate and tear the family servents asunder he grabbed the family heirlooms (a relic plasmagun and revered arbite issue carapace armour) and fled to the nearest space-worthy craft. Not knowing the fate of his father or the world, he has vowed to one day return and rid the world of the stench of Tyranid scum.










this is one of my favorate models so far, it is the first time i've tried to paint wood grain without it being sculpted onto the model, achiving this has given me confidence on what im planning for my dreadknight(i havent bought one, just planning, scheming if you will) 


[EDIT]
new money total is: £50.62 (after making a large order to bits & kits, as well as some models from ebay)
total points: still building so difficult to say now.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice, although, considering the flamibility of wood, surely his plasma gun should 'get hot' on a roll of 1,2, or 3 rather than just on a 1?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> Very nice, although, considering the flamibility of wood, surely his plasma gun should 'get hot' on a roll of 1,2, or 3 rather than just on a 1?


i do love the brilliant stupidity of making a plasmagun out of wood 

if he survives the gets hot roll it becomes a 1 shot flamer as he hurls it at the enemy


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its Synwood  Or Woodcrete. Looking good bud, coming along nicely, can we by chance get a group shot of them together?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Ask and Ye shall recieve, user!

here is the first 9 members to this project 









[edit] incase you were wondering, from left to right: warrior acolyte, crusader, warrior acolyte, crusader, warrior acolyte, warrior acolyte, servitor, jokearo(who'd have guessed!?) and a death cult assassin. [/edit]

also, my finecast coteaz came today, so the money total is now:
money spent: £60.82


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, since its sunny outside and I've had a good day at work, I'll treat you lot to a perview of the next nine currently waiting to be painted up 









I've put my coteaz on a bigger base so he can fit his pet on there, guessing is not only welcome, but encouraged 

also, behind the classified banner is my vindicre assassin, but he is something special


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

pretty neat stuff. youll need rank and file if you intend to play it  other wise the fluff is cool


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Fenrisian said:


> pretty neat stuff. youll need rank and file if you intend to play it  other wise the fluff is cool


im just trying to find somewhere to get alot of storm bolters for cheap 

also, henchmen squads can be as small as 3 models, so really its all about building the oprions right off the bat. (which i think is a brilliant move by gw, i only wish more units across the 40k range were this customisable)

im working on a list right now, and will post it soon


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Comming along nicely. My favorite has to be the arbite. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

just had a fun idea for my captian 

the cape the coteaz wears, i shall paint up as the document that signifies him as a rogue trader 

so, lots of writing and ofcourse, the Emporer's signature across the bottom


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> so, lots of writing and ofcourse, the Emporer's signature across the bottom


Just remember the Emperor's real name is Tracy


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> Just remember the Emperor's real name is Tracy


haha in the print at the bottom, i think he signs it 

'Emprah! x'

with the dot of the exclamation point being a little heart, in smelly gel pen.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this Plogg, you have a great idea going here, and I really like your small bios on all the characters


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I love this Plogg, you have a great idea going here, and I really like your small bios on all the characters


Thankyou for your kind words 



As a notice to ALL heresy members, if you have an idea for a character and can think of the model they would represent, I will be more than happy to include them(should i build their model). 

I'd like to get some others in this project, not just me. Mainly because I, alone, will make a very 2d army(an army purely from my point of view), where the 3rd dimention will come from others, with new perspectives and ideas to realise.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a couple for you based off of characters which i am planning on using in an IG army sooner or later.

The first i planned to use to rep marbo

Terry Alexandra (he claims his surname is pronounced Alexander, people argue at their own risk.)

Terry is a real mans man, always wanting to be on the front line and scoffing at any unmanly behaviour. The closest aproximation i could give of Terry is Ross Kemp, but less girly ( Terry see's things like wearing bodyarmour and taking cover as girly). Inflated by his own ego and a seemingly miraculous ability to survive battles despite horrendous injuries, Terry has earned a reputation as something of a loose cannon. His bizare habit of saying his own name after he has made a statement and pointing his thumb at himself in self recognition has earned him all manner of emnity from those he converses with. 

Terry Alexander quotes:
"When life gives you lemons....uppercut life in the chops and demand a steak. Terry Alexander."

"If at first you don't suceed.....exterminatus. Terry Alexander."

" One in the pipe, twelve in the clip. Time for a family picnic. Terry Alexander"



The second one i was planning on using as a blank in inquisitor though he could work just as well as a crazed psyker.

Old Abe AKA: Bin Man Abe

Abe is nuts. A cast off of human society little is known of his past and he is in no condition to talk about it. Not that he can't talk, he barely shuts up even when no one is nearby, it's just that the terrors of the warp have long ago left Abe with only a fleeting concept of reality and his gibberish babbling is usually incoherant.

Pysically Abe is unharmed but even from a distance it is obvious that he is having issues. 
Abe has a thick matted beard and mop of greasy hair, his clothes vary from day to day but usually he has odd shoes on (if any) as it's the only way he gets to show off his entire collection. Abe likes to steal peoples shoes as a distraction from the eddies of the warp and is usually seen cackling with glee as he runs off down the ship's corridoor with yet another addition to his collection.

Bin Man Abe quotes:
"OOo thems some nice shooz you got, i'll ave dem from ya. Wot no shooz?
WELL HEX ON YA THEN!!!! cursa squirmy deff cursa squirmy deff whammy whammy bosh!!!!"

"Greenskins eh? i 'ad greenskin once. Bad hooch'll do that.....but i (mumbling indecipherable) .....and then i was flying all on me own. I had eggs."


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate this is looking good as the squad grows. Can't wait to see more. and I like that wood-effect plasma gun 
Rev


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I have a couple for you based off of characters which i am planning on using in an IG army sooner or later.
> 
> The first i planned to use to rep marbo
> 
> ...


haha I love it!! so, terry i would see as a crusader (because guns just ain't personal enough. terry alexander)

and bin man abe would obviously be a psyker XD




TheReverend said:


> Mate this is looking good as the squad grows. Can't wait to see more. and I like that wood-effect plasma gun
> Rev


you wont have to wait long, threse 2 more comming today, once my hangover clears (goodbye night with the lads) XD


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> haha I love it!! so, terry i would see as a crusader (because guns just ain't personal enough. terry alexander)
> 
> and bin man abe would obviously be a psyker XD



Glad to help, keep your eyes on those two, they can be a real handful.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

As promised, 2 more crew members 

First up is one of a troupe of 5 traveling Eldar Harlequins, Lor-Gol-Gost-Deorn. A fairly private lot, it is roumered that only the Captian has seen their faces. They inhabit a small cruiser that they use as their living quarters and a stage on special occasions. They have been with the fleet for many yers now, but still claim to only be passengers, dispite fighting alongside the order on many occasions. When asked why they follow the order, they simply reply 'Life is a dance, and you lot have a good rythem!'










Now this next crewmember is my vindicre assassin and causes one of two extreme reactions in people that view it, so look at your own peril!!


For every ally The Captian can call upon there are 20 men and women who would like nothing more to see him buried in an unmarked grave. One such person ordered a hit on him while he was visiting a hive city, the man that took the job was Echidna Adrien, self proclaimed best sniper in the Imerium!
After stalking Rackam for a full fortnight he places his crosshairs between his eyes and pulls the trigger, what Echidna did not expect was for Rackam to smash the bullet from the air with his trademark hammer and spray the sniper's nest with blades from a concealed shuriken pistol. The ensuring fight lasted 14 hours, but ended with the Captian standing over the assassin offering him a job. Which included capturing his _former_ employer and jettisoning him from space. When asked why Echinda still follows the order he replies "He is the only target I've missed, the big E must have big plans for him!" On another note, when asked just what he is he replies "I'm the best damn sniper you'll ever see! Or did you mean something else?"


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

+++SUPER AMAZING SURPRISE UPDATE TIMES+++

Well, I did not think I would get THIS guy done today, then again Ive been painting him more or less all day haha

So, may I introduce you to the head honcho, the star of the show, the Captian himself, HAAKEN RACKAM!! (right now I am imagining a croud going absolutely balistic)










A strange man, he can be your best friend, or your worst enemy. Not one for second chances, if you cross him, be prepared to suffer his unbound wrath(see: vidicre's bio  )
He has been in command of The Order of the Crimson Dawn for 15 years now, taking the helm after his Grandfather stepped down(The fleet would have gone to Rackam's father, but he is leading a simpler life in the heart of the Tau Empire).
A very driven man, once he has made up his mind to do something, there isn't a force in the galaxy that could stop him. He believes that money is the highest authority and it is to this end that whenever it is involved his word are as true as the laws of physics.
As blunt as his hammer he has earned the respect of many and the distain of even more.

His faithful pet kroot hound was gifted to him by the Grand Shaper of a large kroot mercenary band as a mark of good faith between the two groups. His shuriken pistol was bought from another Rogue Trader that had fallen from the Imperial creed, a smuggler of Xenos technology. He carries around the skull of his first kill on the battlefeild proudly upon his chest, he would have the whole skull, but the jaw was oblitorated by his hammer (a regular occourance when you catch such a weapon in the face).

He wears the warrant of trade that allows him such a lifestyle upon his back, which he feels is the safest place as "there wont be a single foe that'll see my back!" (not the emprah's signature on the bottom right in red)

totting up some points here:
total(painted): 406
total(inc. unpainted but assembled): 499

its about time i should write a list, eh? haha


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the cloak could benefit from more lines of text on it. As it is now it kinda looks like the skin from some alien cat animal. Other than that it´s a great model


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I think the cloak could benefit from more lines of text on it. As it is now it kinda looks like the skin from some alien cat animal. Other than that it´s a great model


aye, now you mention it, i see the same. i'll work on fixing that tomorow evening 

on another note, ive just written my first list to aspire to, if you'd like to check it out: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97345


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Havent updated this in a long while because of moving back to uni is a busy time! haha

But I have finnished one of Grimzag Gorwazza's character 

His name: Terry Alexandra



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Terry Alexandra (he claims his surname is pronounced Alexander, people argue at their own risk.)
> 
> Terry is a real mans man, always wanting to be on the front line and scoffing at any unmanly behaviour. The closest aproximation i could give of Terry is Ross Kemp, but less girly ( Terry see's things like wearing bodyarmour and taking cover as girly). Inflated by his own ego and a seemingly miraculous ability to survive battles despite horrendous injuries, Terry has earned a reputation as something of a loose cannon. His bizare habit of saying his own name after he has made a statement and pointing his thumb at himself in self recognition has earned him all manner of emnity from those he converses with.
> 
> ...












i think the paint job needs a couple of touchups, but im pretty happy with him, especialy the tribal-esque tattoo on his left shoulder.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

That is freaking badass! May he serve you well.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> That is freaking badass! May he serve you well.


he better!! haha

i dont know if walking the plank is feasable in space, but im sure there could be some pirate-y type of punishment for slackers XD

keelhauling might work


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Models are all excellent and the fluff is good as well, a good read and great models. Really captured a rouge trader group..


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Models are all excellent and the fluff is good as well, a good read and great models. Really captured a rouge trader group..


cheers man.

i have a couple more models on the workbench at the moment, but with payday/studentloan(seporate things! i know the difference between money to live and money for fun  ) comming in the end of this week im thinking of getting a chimera or 2 and a storm raven


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Loving this man! The stories behind each of them is a great touch, and I like the uniform colours too, looks class!

Keep it up man 

+Reppage


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

two more for today, should hopefuly be geting someting big tomorow 

First today is Conscript Ral(nobody has bothered to learn his full name).

A boy of only 18 years, by all probability he should not still exist. You see, Ral has terrible luck, having been shot with almost all small arms(and some larger arms!) known in the galaxy, from lasguns, to shuriken pistols, to even a heavy bolter(the round passed through his chest and detonated in the face of an unfortunate ex-collegue). Whilst he looks perfectly fine at a clance, its not untill you look closer and see his scars, his goggles? fused to his face after he lost both eyes to a big shoota. his lungs? mechanical, after the heavy bolter round ruined one, and a pulse rifle claimed the other. The back of his skull is made of fero-steel after a lascannon beam burst through the hull of the chimera he was riding. The list goes on, if you can name it, he can tell you how much each one hurts.









The second maverik to join the ranks today is Omyr Premos. The son of a poor farmer, he has been obsessed with adventure ever since the local space marine chapter came recruiting. He would have gone to sign up, but his father needed a hand herding some Grox. Fast forward 10 years, his father is now dead and the space marine chapter had turned renegade, loosing faith in the imperial cult he travels off world for his own adventure, which is where he came across the Order of the Crimson Dawn. 3 years later, he is fully intergrated with the crew and even owns his own storm bolter(the laspistol is only a rental, however)!!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work.

Is it just me, or does Ral look a tad short?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Is it just me, or does Ral look a tad short?


thanks man, 

haha yeah he does, the model is quite hunched over but i'd chalk his height up to being only 18


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol good point. Or maybe he's part squat? :laugh:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> lol good point. Or maybe he's part squat? :laugh:


mother or father? i guess either way its funny haha XD


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> mother or father? i guess either way its funny haha XD


lol.

I'd say father, that way you could include the WD sub mini they made a few years ago that was the White Dwarf as a squat. Fluffwise he's Ral's longlost father who has yet to reveal that he is ral's father.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, keep up the work! Love seeing ongoing projects!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks man, this log has deffinately helped me keep going, although i counted and i have only painted 14 models... X'D

tomorow is payday, so i thing some chimeras will be on the way


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Epic conversion on the stormbolter that the seond acolyt has. I will be stealing this for my guard plog. Your reds reamin smooth and crisp. 
The fluff is exciting and attention grabbing, I alwasy get excited when I see you've updated. 
Great work.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Epic conversion on the stormbolter that the seond acolyt has. I will be stealing this for my guard plog. Your reds reamin smooth and crisp.
> The fluff is exciting and attention grabbing, I alwasy get excited when I see you've updated.
> Great work.


thanks man, it means alot to hear you have such a reaction to my updates 

for the storm bolter, all you need is the 'at ease' arm from the command squad sprue, the left side of a storm bolter from a chimera/russ and the butt of a loose lasgun, i'll post some pics with cut lines in a bit

[edit] a quick pic to show what you'll need to cut away









i did that conversion very much off the cuff, so if you find a better/easier way, please, dont hesitate to show it 

also, havent updated this in a while
money spent: £70.50 (alot of my models are made from my bits box)


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

quick update here, i bought a dreadknight.
heres a wip shot:










total spent: £98.50


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I am intrigued to see where the dreadknight goes... 
As for the conversion thanks for the bits noted, I was going to use a Hvy Bolter from a valkyrie side gunner. 
As for reaction to your threads, its casue of this thread I fixed my kaskrin, finally (like almost a year) finished off my command squads and infantry platoon and started work on my (over a year old) vulture. so I say thank YOU! for the motivation.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

So I'm not the only one who gets excited when Ad-man updates? Thank god!

:grin: Loving the work man, been secretly following this plog for a while, dont tell anyone!:secret:


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

So I just read through this whole plog, and I'm quite impressed. I love the stories behind each model (I do the same thing with each marine in my Flesh Tearers company) as it just seems to add that much more character to the army. I'll definitely be following this. Well done, mate. Have some rep.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention Mr. Ad-man, that you insipired me to start my own little crew of IG veterens "Cpt. Brigmands Boys" and I will be uploading a Plog, and expect you to have alook Mr. :grin:

Also, I think I can give you some rep, i may have spread the love since last time...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> I am intrigued to see where the dreadknight goes...
> As for the conversion thanks for the bits noted, I was going to use a Hvy Bolter from a valkyrie side gunner.
> As for reaction to your threads, its casue of this thread I fixed my kaskrin, finally (like almost a year) finished off my command squads and infantry platoon and started work on my (over a year old) vulture. so I say thank YOU! for the motivation.


thats awesome to hear, make sure theres a plog on heresy 
so we can all purve at your models 



Mindlessness said:


> So I'm not the only one who gets excited when Ad-man updates? Thank god!
> 
> :grin: Loving the work man, been secretly following this plog for a while, dont tell anyone!:secret:


your secret is safe with me XD



InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> So I just read through this whole plog, and I'm quite impressed. I love the stories behind each model (I do the same thing with each marine in my Flesh Tearers company) as it just seems to add that much more character to the army. I'll definitely be following this. Well done, mate. Have some rep.


heh, it really is quite fun 
i find it helps me concentrate while painting tho think of their story.



Mindlessness said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention Mr. Ad-man, that you insipired me to start my own little crew of IG veterens "Cpt. Brigmands Boys" and I will be uploading a Plog, and expect you to have alook Mr. :grin:
> 
> Also, I think I can give you some rep, i may have spread the love since last time...


your damn right i'll follow it 

will you be working on a model by model basis, like this plog, or squad by squad?


also, the next update will be XXXL in a way, many characters, not just 1-2 :spiteful:

hopefuly by this thursday i'll have all i need to play my 500pt list, so i'll write some battle reports up here 

money spent: £145.40 (ive bought the codex, 4 more harlequins and other bits and bobs)


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

It'll be updated from what I have so far. I found 20 cadian and 20 catachan peices in my bitz box so I'm working with what I have without spending money. 

I already have 7 so far and will be updating one by one after I show them off! :grin:

Also, curious as to whats happening with the Dreadknight...
Are you writing battle reports in this thread? If not links for us lazy aussies! :victory:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

So!! My first game(s) tonight, playing a bunch of people from my local at 500pts.

I'll tell you how they got on tomoro...maybe, if i have time 

Anyhoo, I have some new scumbags for you to meet....

Acario, another Afriel Strain warrior who, after fighting many campaigns and seeing most of his 'brood' suffer tragic deaths, has become obsessed with his own mortality. You see, Acario has this odd knack of being in the wrong place in precisely the right time: mortar shell heading for him? Tank debis catches the shell mid-flight. Carnifex rampaging toward him? Its bulk causes it to tumble through the city street and into the toxic sewers of the hive city. the list goes on, and he keeps a tally of these events on his forearm, well he has avoided death so many times, the tally is fast approaching his shoulder!









Dulcia Egidia, a crazy old bastard, he has never truly washed (sanctioned fragrence spray does NOT count!). He doesnt talk about himself much, only that he once fought a Grox for half a corpse ration and beat it after he broke it's neck(nobody knows why he diddn't eat the grox after....). Found under a bridge on Marx XXXXVIII, he tried to mug a crew member for his mechanical arm. Needless to say Dulcia was beaten by said crewmember and taken before the Captian who pressed him into service with a plasmagun, if only to hasten his demise. 20 years later and his plasmagun has never overheated.....
most heard phrase: 'God, you are still here?' - most crewmembers. 









Joss Braz, the only crewmember to be paid in bullets. Formaly a hotshot Mercenary in the Corvax system he joined the crew after growing tired of being freelance and having to find his own work( he also had a reputation of killing his mark and everyone stood around him). To say he is 'trigger happy' would be an understatement, he feels utter contempt for anyone that can resist the urge to empty their guns of all ammunition. Favoring the storm bolter for its insane rate of fire, he often takes to a fight carrying more ammunition than most battle tanks!









Urvan the 3rd, Urvan's family has been a part of the order for many generations, Urvan being the latest in the line. He is a little bit of a meat head, most joke that he is an Ork in human's clothing. When he lost his arm and the resident tech-preist asked what he wanted for a new arm he replied "Big an' shooty" as a toothy grin spread about his face. This utterly killed close friends with laughter. How he manages to lift such a colossal arm about nobody quite knows, and such glorious tech has been the reason for more than his fair share of muggins......









Gram Ince(NOT Grim mince...he hates that nickname). A trainee tech adept, everything he uses he built himself, bristling with tallent he will be the first Order-bred tech magos, someone who can truly bridge the gap between the order and the hired tech adepts who look unfavorably upon the adoption of any alien tech, or the rampant Jokearo that insist upon tinkering with everything. Gram isn't really quite that muscular, he is slowly replacing his bones, muscles and organs with technology, keeping them undetectable to his tutors by keeping his skin over the top, one day he will emerge from his grusome 'cocoon' a fantastical iron marvel with little/no organic matter left.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

YAY an update!! I got all giddy when I saw this. 
Best of luck with your game tonight, you best damn well post the results. 

Fluff wise all stunning, I find it funny that Acario has had so many "close calls" and uses a plasma gun... ironic. Painting remains crips and clean and the fluff gives the models that epic pop! 

Where the hell is the dread knight? 
Also the IG plog is up under Imperial Shield Company. 
I find your use of plasma fun and exciting since most people use meltas to be "safe". Also it would appear your using plasma guns from the SM sprue, the consistency makes them look good and well sized. I LOVE! the orky shooty arm, its a plasma gun and what? The Storm Bolter conversion is also excellent... prolly need to steal that as well as the other one. 

Great work keep it up and paint the DREAD KNIGHT!!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> YAY an update!! I got all giddy when I saw this.
> Best of luck with your game tonight, you best damn well post the results.
> haha, very well then, i will
> Fluff wise all stunning, I find it funny that Acario has had so many "close calls" and uses a plasma gun... ironic. Painting remains crips and clean and the fluff gives the models that epic pop!
> ...


I'll go right to that thread now!!! haha

and thanks for the kind words much appriciated


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

oh yes, the orky arm is the bit that comes with the sentinel, simply cut off the chainsaw and shave the shoulder joint to an angle so it looks more a part of the model, rather than crudely stuck on. 

also, played 2 game tonight, 1 win 1 loss. i'll post details soon


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, this is really fantastic. I love all the little character bios you do for each model, and the simple little conversions are fantastic as well, I'll have to try the grenade launcher/storm bolter trick myself. +rep!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> oh yes, the orky arm is the bit that comes with the sentinel, simply cut off the chainsaw and shave the shoulder joint to an angle so it looks more a part of the model, rather than crudely stuck on.
> Thank you, and makes since
> also, played 2 game tonight, 1 win 1 loss. i'll post details soon


Thats pretty good, glad for a victory. Hope it wsa a glorious laughter and close defeat. Look forward to details.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, last night...

my first game was 500pts against a tau player:
my list was: 
coteaz and 6 death cult assassins
3 warrior acolytes in a chimera x2
and 6 warrior acolytes with storm bolters in a chimera

his was roughly: 
cheap commander battlesuit with cyclic ion thingy and burst cannon
3 seporate battlesuits with burst cannons and missile pods
2 seporate broadsides
10 kroot
and 9 or so fire warriors.


very good game and a real eye opener for me, as im not used to playing a list that needs to get in my opponents face he decimated me by simple out shooting me and keeping my chimeras shaken and stunned for the most of the game.
Capt. rackham did well claiming the battlesuit commander and another battlesuit with his kroot hound(cyber eagle). 
on turn 4 i threw in the towel as i only had a single stunned chimera and 1 storm bolter acolyte. sad times!! 



my second game was far more successful, playing someone who has just recently taken up ig (after giving him so many tips on how to play them, and then have to fight him!? THE TRATOROUS DOG!! haha)

my list was the same while his was:
company command squad, autocannon
lord commisar, power weapon
2 veteren squads with autocannons (methinks he was after my chimeras!!  )
vetern squad with shotguns
vendetta.

with the punnishing rate of his autocannons and good use of orders my chimeras struggled up the board. fortunately i kept his vendetta under check all game by shaking and stunning it constantly with relentless multilaser fire from my chimeras.

as Rackam legged it up the left flank with his entouage of death cultists my opponent piled his shotgun vets and lord commassar out of the vendetta, moved thim into position and blew 3 of my assassins away with a wall of shotgun spray. assaulting in there wasnt enough deathcultists left to deal with them in one turn with then end of the combat showing Rackam as the victor unscathed. 
with the home objective secured by the storm bolter squad, the centre held breifly by a plasmagun unit and my opponent's nestled inbetween a veteren squad and commpany command squad it was all or nothing, Rackam stormed up the clifside to meat the veteren squad in combat, killing one he proceded to play 'whak-a-guardsman' as they fled. with game end at turn 6 it was 1-0 to me.


two really good games and Rackam can really hold his own, being a 3 wound terminator more or less, using hammerhand on deathcult assassins is also stupidly useful haha.

also many stormbolters make for a really good suppresion unit which can make a 24" bubble the enemy will really want to stay out of!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

also, since medic seems to be foaming at the mouth for this, here is the dreadknight ready to be primed:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember when I played Tau, for a hot 8 months. Shoot shoot and shoot, if I missed a lot I lost a lot. Those damn rail guns get you every time and the submunissions rounds will scrap a guard squad quick. 

Sounds like you need some anti-tank in your army. I know GK dex has razor backs in it, but I also saw you dread questions... that would work to. I posted the other one bt try this on for an idea. 
Best of luck with future games!

*Yes I was, now I am using a towel.... is it on fire?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> I remember when I played Tau, for a hot 8 months. Shoot shoot and shoot, if I missed a lot I lost a lot. Those damn rail guns get you every time and the submunissions rounds will scrap a guard squad quick.
> 
> Sounds like you need some anti-tank in your army. I know GK dex has razor backs in it, but I also saw you dread questions... that would work to. I posted the other one bt try this on for an idea.
> Best of luck with future games!
> ...


yeah the only reason he diddnt cripple me 1st turn was because alot of his shooting was piss poor, not his target priority, but his rolls.

yeah, anti tank is an issue, but with landraiders/storm ravens/melta goodies it shouldnt be 'that' hard haha

i really like that dread conversion, and it wouldnt be hard to do something similar using the sentinel pilot, cheers man 

and yes, it is indeed on fire haha. im thinking of doing some off-white warp born flames to try and get the bleached bone in there as the vast majority is hard metal and armour and so will be red, or maybe purple....green? OH GOD SO MANY COLOURS!!! haha


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh ad man. I leave for three days and you present me with this. There is a god, a god made of plastic and superglue :grin:

All in all, the fluff is what is grabbing me in this thread. I absolutly love the work you have done on everyone, now if only I could give you some rep 


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1082085#post1082085

YES I'M SUBTLE :grin:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Mindlessness said:


> Oh ad man. I leave for three days and you present me with this. There is a god, a god made of plastic and superglue :grin:
> 
> All in all, the fluff is what is grabbing me in this thread. I absolutly love the work you have done on everyone, now if only I could give you some rep
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I got a giggle out of this this morning. 
Glad the idea helped, also look forward to the dread being painted, after all the color ideas I can't help but think pride float... :dunno:

Keep it coming. 

Mindless, being subtle only ever gets you denied, that was some good work.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Although I do thank you for the comments, I'd rather you said it in my thread. This is Ad-mans domain, let him flaunt his Rogue Traders! :grin:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

an order came today....3 chimeras 

4 more and i'll have enough for 7 henchmen units! (the most i can feild methinks...

unless you can take an elite henchman unit through corteaz as well as the troops?

6 troop units through coteaz
1 elite through a 2nd inquisitor
1 more elite from coteaz since he is an inquisitor?

total spent: £153.90


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

the-ad-man why? Why have you taking my life away? I will refuse to ignore this thread untill i see a ship for this rouge trader. Curse you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

777swappamag777 said:


> the-ad-man why? Why have you taking my life away? I will refuse to ignore this thread untill i see a ship for this rouge trader. Curse you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well then....I SHALL NEVER PLAY BATTLE FLEET GOTHIC!!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

half painted, thought i'd show you how its looking










the red armour needs a badab black wash, but the fire is more or less done


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats the Dreadknight representing> Looks pretty nice so far.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

rules wise, its a dreadknight. its an ace kit and i really wanted to work with some.

fluff wise, the pilot is a psyker that can channel his power through electronics or 'possess' machine spirits, hence why he can controll such an exo skeleton.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks awesome dude! Can't wait for the finished product! :victory:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Glorious!!!! Was just updating the plog and realised I havn't seen shyt from you, only to find I had missed it. Looks great love the warp fire. Will the psyker be on fire as well? Hair, eyes... pants anything like that? 
Love the chaos marine set a blazer always a good sight.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

guess what ive finnished.....


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Not the Dreadknight? :grin:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing he has posted!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i busy with coursework so updates are probably going to slow down a tad. 

but here is thefinnished dreadknigh(which i have dubbed 'Red Goliath')









The pilot, Felix Wido, is a powerful psyker with an affinaty towards machines, he can posess machines at a mere touch, his tricks include firing weapons without pulling a trigger to using machines as extentions of his own body.
Naturaly when the Mechanicus found out he could posess sacred machine spirits they pushed him forward into a black ship as food for the Golden Throne. Not willing to die for a failing cause, he hijacked one of the Mechanicus' sacred walker warmachines and made his escape. After drifting through space for a month, food depleated, air running out he is taken aboard a ship that belongs to the Crimson dawn. For saving his life he has pledged his services and only asks that he be kept safe from agents of the mechanicus and Inqusition, around his machine's waist he hangs proudly his contract and upon his head he sports the Crimson Dawn's black star icon. In battle he will often explode into a towering inferno of warpflame that will burn anything it touches at Felix's command. He is allso constantly surrounded my sprites in battle, nobody quite knows where they come from or what purpose they serve, are they deamon, machine spirits given physical form? who knows? but after the battle is done they will dissapear once again, leaving only little footprints.



also, incase anyone was interested in what im doing whilst not hobbying, im in my 3rd year of uni as a games concept artist, basicaly if i get a job in the industry, i'll be that guy that designs characters/weapons/vehicles/enviroments, but doesnt nessacerily model them.
at the moment i am moddeling this guy:








having settles on the red armoured colourscheme.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Loving the Dreadknight man. Especially the fluff!

Although the game concept reminds me of Power Rangers :laugh:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Mindlessness said:


> Loving the Dreadknight man. Especially the fluff!
> 
> Although the game concept reminds me of Power Rangers :laugh:



haha cheers dude 

i know! haha i thought that just as i'd finnished the colours and looked at the whole page! XD
altho silly looking, it is a really good way of looking at different schemes, like if im designing a character, all the way i might be thinking 'yellow, that guy needs to be yellow...'
but when i slap all sorts of colours down i might think 'oh yellow looks awful, blue is where its at!'


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not bad on the Dread Knight. Thumbs up Ad.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

777swappamag777 said:


> Not bad on the Dread Knight. Thumbs up Ad.


cheers dude 

just played a 1500pt 2 on 2 game this evening,

me and another guy's tau vs 2 guys and their guard

basicaly we stomped them 

i think i lost 5 pirates (2 to plasmaguns overheating) some harlequins and a chimera.

the red goliath made his debute, deepstriking in to utterly clear an objective of guardsmen, only to be shot to bits by plasma the following turn, oh well XD

[EDIT] i have to admit, im having stupid ammounts of fun with these guys, playing very 'gung ho' in my tactics, which contrasts to my rather static gunline guard


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Excillent. As long as their fun to play.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It's always great if an army is both nice on the tabletop and one the shelve as well... 

Looks great so far btw, cool project.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

hello, hello.

sorry for kind of loosing this thread a bit, life gets in the way a lot. [sadface]

but, I'm back for at least this update and maybe more!! I'm working on a few units at the moment, but I'll get to these in a while, because now, there are some new crew mates to introduce!! [happyface]

Aleg








Younger brother to Baldur 










Aleg is petty to the greatest degree, always having to one up his brother (if you'll notice, he has 2 shoulder plates, Baldur has 1) the sheer fact that Baldur was invited into the Crimson Dawn enraged him to no end. hence he stowed away aboard one of the ships leaving their tribe with the single aim of outshining his brother and proving himself a better fit in the crew. Baldur is utterly oblivious to all of his brother's antics as he is too concerned with tinkering with technology and reducing tanks to slag in battle.


Iland








Iland was born as a low class citizen within a hive world, however his drive to be more set him at odds with general imperial society, being constantly punished for using his own initiative within the local imperial guard regiments. Seeing that he would never make anything of himself within the traditional military he fled home under a new name to see if he could make himself in the industry of firearms manufacture. He didn't do well here either, with no records (or at least none he could use without being discovered as a deserter) he couldn't risk climbing the ranks and getting noticed. As luck would have it, the Crimson Dawn were about the city when it was overrun by Tyranids, initially being another refugee, he loved the freedom these pirates had, where making something of yourself was encouraged. Yes, this is the same Tyranid infested hive city that they picked up Aaron Tullus from (what, you don't think they pick one recruit per event, do you?)

also, upon seeing that photo, the beard has been redone


Onen








A right bastard this one. The Crimson Dawn have more than one prison world to count amongst their allies, after all, they have a steady influx of ex-soldiers and skilled ruffians, and who will care if 5-10 go missing? 
Onen was sent to one such prison world for his great crime of trying to blow up the oppressive government that ruled over the agri-world he is from. Seeing his skills in sabotage, and more 'cloak and dagger' tactics, how could the Crimson Dawn resist? What is completely unknown to him and everyone else is that the government reviled themselves at traitors under the influence of the Alpha Legion shortly after he left. There is an ongoing campaign including 3 space marine chapters to sort that shit out.

Ptoth








Another Afriel Strain survivor. He is one of the few left and is a testament to the project's limited success, he is incredibly strong, able to fling about his storm bolter as others would a bolt pistol. Not much of a character, he is quiet and withdrawn, often opting not to speak, not through low intelligence, but because nothing 'needed' to be said.

Rshla








Former captain of a small band of pirates looting their way through their system, their number barely registering in the 20s. The entire crew were absorbed into the Crimson dawn under the promise of greater adventure and treasures unheard of in their region. Rshla's old crew still see him as a leader of sorts, just now he is more on the level equivalent to sergeant, directly commanding the battle ready and acting almost as 'union leader' outside of war.

Zac-in








Former prison officer, he joined the Crimson Dawn as an overseer to those recruited from Prison worlds. His skills in riot prevention and suppression make him a handy bodyguard on field missions.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

TANKS!
there are 2 finished with a 3rd pretty close and 2 more needing stripping down and converting up.

Screaming Wolf








Piloted by some feral worlders with an aptitude for shooting and keeping mobile. in their society mounted cavalry is greatly cherished, however their technology had progressed little over armoured horses and flintlock rifles. The 3 that proved good enough to pilot this tank saw it as a great privilege to be allowed to ride the giant iron steed, thus they covered it in runes that praised the men from the sky and their deity for guiding them to their tribe.

Rolling palace








The hull, chassis and armour of the Rolling Palace is entirely carved from marble and is Rackham's personal chimera. Work began on this magnificent machine after the discovery and capture of a small moon that was entirely made from red marble, so vast was this marble vein that the white streaks in the red marble were in their own right, white marble. It was 3 years in the making and gifted to Rackham upon his ascension to command of the Crimson Dawn.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

things to come:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good sir, cant wait to see the weirdboy painted up


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Joy, you've returned to the forums! I lost the will to paint myself as of late. School and work being of some importance. 
Glad to see you back and bringing diverse and exciting models back. 
A+ work as always, and the fluff... such good fluff.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

This is looking great. I can't wait to see it all painted up. 

Cheers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep it up! Fine look army is shaping up.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW is the name Rakham a nod to Red Rackham from the Tintin books or am I just imagining things again?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers for all the kind words guys 
also, i know that this army is getting a little bonkers, and its about to get even more silly haha



Medic Marine said:


> Joy, you've returned to the forums! I lost the will to paint myself as of late. School and work being of some importance.
> Glad to see you back and bringing diverse and exciting models back.
> A+ work as always, and the fluff... such good fluff.


yeah, i'd lost my painting way abit too, but some of my friends picked up dark heresy and i forged a love for painting one off minis again, also helps that a buddy his now holding regular painting sessions at his house 



Samules said:


> BTW is the name Rakham a nod to Red Rackham from the Tintin books or am I just imagining things again?


it could be 
i just googled pirate names and that one stood out. i looked up Red Rackham and it was a fair guess in all honesty haha

for now, something...well something special haha


Kaelem (counts as GK librarian with Nemesis Hammer)








Kaelem was once the head Primaris psykers on his world, feared by his enemy and distrusted by his peers. Upon the Great Waaagh of Madskull Ribbasha his world was all but overrun by the green filth. Kaelem was always one to fight on the front lines, using his psychic might to destroy as many orks as he could find. One fateful encounter saw him face off against a notorious Weird boy, Brainboy-spark'ands, at the height of their psychic duel there was a huge flash of light from both psykers. As the surrounding combatants regained their eyesight, Kaelem saw across the field was himself, along with the rest of his forces, but something was wrong. 

He saw himself fly into a rage, howling with blood lust, tearing into his fellow man with a psychic power he'd never seen before, it was familiar, but different, more wild and uncontrolled. It was then that it dawned upon him, he wasn't controlling that body any more... 

He looked to his hands and saw green, not the pasty pink he had been used to. A single gunshot rang out louder than the rest, snapping him out of his shock, looking up he saw his body slump to the floor, his shoulders stained red. Lord commissar Drallan had executed that ork weirdboy in human form. He probably thought the psyker was possessed by a daemon, shame grew in Kaelem's heart, is that how he will be remembered? no, that is how he will be forgotten.

Knowing he would never be accepted back into the human race he slunk off into the shadows to collect himself.

In the coming years he waged a war from the shadows, destroying ork camps and positions wherever he could. This new Ork body had some advantages, his strength and resilience was astounding, paired with the mental training he had grown up with, he was unstoppable. 5 years passed and he had grown to a monstrous size, being a hushed warning to Orks on patrol 'The Shadow of Spark-'ands' they called him in hushed voices. 

It was about this time when he caught a sight of some warriors he didn't recognise, scoping out the same camp he was going to hit. they weren't from this planet, the uniform was different, and they appeared to have an elder warrior with them, most unorthodox. He waited until the assault to make his move. Hiding in the undergrowth he covered these soldiers with psychic bolts. After the camp was clear a large man with an alien hound stepped forward and demanded to see this unexpected helper from the shadows.
"Only if you keep your guns down, there is only me"
"Very well, stranger"
As he stepped forward, into the sunlight he saw everyone's face show utter shock, bar the one with the hound, his face turned from a harsh grimace to a wild smile, a smile he had only seen on Orks before.
"You see, I-"
"Join my fleet, you curious thing" the man in red interrupted "You look most interesting, and to speak such a standard of Gothic, you are no normal Ork. If you are tired of living in shadows, join us."
Of course he would join, a chance to be with people? That was a luxury long since lost.

Arriving on board a starship the man in red introduced himself as Jack Rackham, captain of the Order of the Crimson Dawn. For a full day the two discussed Kaelem's contract of service. The main point was to have his skin sealed so his Ork spores wouldn't start an infestation of the blighters aboard his ship and to wear a specially crafted 'cold suit' to prevent him from overheating (you cant sweat once your skin is sealed). 

To this day Kaelem has been a loyal soldier to the Crimson Dawn, fighting where he must. However a personal goal had been forged when he left that planet he called home, to rid any planet from the dangers of Weirdboyz, recording their names in a leather bound book hung over his armour. 


well, that is Kaelem, I had alot of fun converting, painting and writing this character. He is the only ork in the Crimson Dawn(as far as i know). the mace he holds was painted after the daedric mace in skyrim, Molag-Bal


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Where do you play? I will have to defeat this battle! The name is too close to my beloved crimson fists!

I just read this blog and am blown the fuck away.

Great job mate.

Lethiathan of the Crimson Fists. (not dawn, DORN)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omg a termieork! LOVE IT


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Where do you play? I will have to defeat this battle! The name is too close to my beloved crimson fists!
> 
> I just read this blog and am blown the fuck away.
> 
> ...


you reside in STAFFORDSHIRE!? it is a brave man whom frolics in my fields, then challenges me to war!! haha

its a club called Powerfist gaming. the best club in the world. held on thursdays, here: 
http://www.theaa.com/maps/index.jsp?lat=52.799641&lon=-2.112232&z=17
facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/178551758856699/ 

if you are free, come down tonight, i'll be painting (as i normally do) but games are easy to find.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

also, while i'm here, i'll give a small update of what im working on.

in short; techmarines. 

3 tau earth caste in industrial suits, one armed with a conversion beamer, the other in full servo harness.


----------



## Mikael (Mar 19, 2012)

After noticing this tread when I was going to post my own updates I must say, you sir, are my hero.

I wish I had seen this when I was creeping these forums. I too fell in love with the idea of Rogue Traders. Your conversions and painting are superb to say the least, and the idea of using the GK codex? amazing.

Im still quiet new to the hobby, and my knowledge is very litmited so take things I said with a (rather large) grain of salt, but this army is fantastic and I will be following it with extreme interest.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

hey, Mikael, thanks for the kind words 

keeps me going knowing that others like my work.

Rogue traders are so cool, its a shame they really have no in game presence (although i can understand why, they are even more varied than the henchmen units im using!! haha)

I'll keep an eye out for your thread, I look forward to seeing your models


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh hell yes! Tau Stealth Techmarines. Also i sent my friend the link to the plog and he decided he wanted to do it! Also, I'll try to get along, No garuntees


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome, if he gets a plog going on heresy, chuck it my way, i'd be interested to see his take on this kind of project


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi there  I am the fore mentioned lethiathan's friend. I have allways loved inquistor retinues cause all u need is whatever models u have or just spare parts and just say there sumthing and its game legal. Also i like scratch builds a lot so if this does happen there may not be an official 40k mini anywhere. What ur doing is totaly amazing !!! i love each models fluff alas if i did this it would only be a mere fraction of the awesome this is !. Also im bad at ploging as my camera is bad and i wud find it difficult to keep posting continusly :L Yet i may try if i do i will link , but for now KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK also i has 1 or 2 ideas fr ppl who would be in my too but feel free to use them 

Lardrin Volk : Lardrin used to be the captains favorite warrior and spent many a crusade by his side untill one battle against a guerrilla army on a rebel world Lardrin was shot in the head. The captain not wishing for his friend/bodygaurd to die so easily decided to keep lardrin alive or at least moving , he (opened a webway and posseded him or mechanicalised him *depending on wht hes playing as) , Lardrin now ceaselessly follows the captain as a living memorial to the man he once was 

(name is unprenouceable but sounds vaugely like) steve :
steve is a large primative reptilan alien he was found on a uncivilised world and showed great crusader potential so was taken abord with his tribal weapons and left to his own devices. steve now resides in the lower decks eating vermin (this once saved the crew form a gene stealer infestion ) and drinking dripping water from heating ducts. he was effective banished to down here due to his increable stench which on the planet was unnoticable but in confined quaters has acctualy proved fatal 

I will probs be using those guys so they will exist sumwhere else too but like i said feel free to use them if u so wish


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Styxlizard said:


> Hi there  I am the fore mentioned lethiathan's friend. I have allways loved inquistor retinues cause all u need is whatever models u have or just spare parts and just say there sumthing and its game legal. Also i like scratch builds a lot so if this does happen there may not be an official 40k mini anywhere. What ur doing is totaly amazing !!! i love each models fluff alas if i did this it would only be a mere fraction of the awesome this is !. Also im bad at ploging as my camera is bad and i wud find it difficult to keep posting continusly :L Yet i may try if i do i will link , but for now KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK also i has 1 or 2 ideas fr ppl who would be in my too but feel free to use them
> 
> Lardrin Volk : Lardrin used to be the captains favorite warrior and spent many a crusade by his side untill one battle against a guerrilla army on a rebel world Lardrin was shot in the head. The captain not wishing for his friend/bodygaurd to die so easily decided to keep lardrin alive or at least moving , he (opened a webway and posseded him or mechanicalised him *depending on wht hes playing as) , Lardrin now ceaselessly follows the captain as a living memorial to the man he once was
> 
> ...


ah, hullo fellow space pirate! 

im the same, if you look at the time gaps between actual updates, its appalling haha

but thats whats great about a plog, you update it when you want to, there is no strickt schedule 

I like the fluff for those two guys so far. the second, sounds like he would fit as an alien of this type:









called 'Loxatl' they are reptillian mercs, only a few are left as the imperium tried to kill them all (as they are one to do)


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

he looks about right  steve's fluff was made when i found i had a spare lizardman oldblood floating around , also i know my bad continueunity after i tried one before. but yeah ill be following your blog with extreme vigilance HUZZAH !
+ cud we have a hint to whats next for the crimson dawn ?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Styxlizard said:


> he looks about right  steve's fluff was made when i found i had a spare lizardman oldblood floating around , also i know my bad continueunity after i tried one before. but yeah ill be following your blog with extreme vigilance HUZZAH !
> + cud we have a hint to whats next for the crimson dawn ?


a hint!? hmm... not sure.

i think i need to concentrate on getting what i have painted to be honest.
i have a dreadknight that needs finishing (the giant from earlier on)

those 2 techmarines need finnishing and about 20 or so pirates that need painting.

and and some more chimeras! haha


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*curses*

Because of you Ad i still dont have a life.:angry:


----------

